# Problème - Texte blanc barre des menus



## jymboh (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon souci : 
suite à la mise à jour 10.7.2, le logiciel _Obsidian menu bar_ , permettant je le rappelle de mettre la barre des menus en noir, ne fonctionne plus. Quand celui ci était installé et fonctionnel, le texte de la barre était blanc. Suite à la désinstallation du logiciel, le texte est resté tel quel ...

J'ai tenté des trucs comme nettoyer mon ordi avec Cleanmymac, Onyx, redémarrer, ... rien n'y fait ... 

Quelqu'un aurait il une quelconque solution à ma proposer ? 


je vous remercie par avance !

---------- Post added at 19h04 ---------- Previous post was at 18h54 ----------

Autant pour moi, je viens de trouver la solution ....

Il suffit en fait d'ouvrir le fichier PKG et de choisir la désinstallation ! lol c'est vraiment trop bête !


----------



## drake94 (28 Octobre 2012)

je me permet de relancer le message car il est vrai qu&#8217;était donné a la fin de l'installation de obsidian le nom d'un programme qui n'est plus donné puisque le logiciel ne s'installe plus...ou alors quelqu&#8217;un a une MAJ pour 10.7.5 e obsidian 



Par ce que en fait je sait pas de quel fichier .pkg parle l'auteur :/


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à toi aussi ! 

Le fichier .pkg dont parle jymboh et le fichier d'installation de Osidian Menubar .

Pour toi va jeter un oeil là !


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2012)

Pour mettre la barre des menus en noir sans bidouiller, il y a MenuBarFilter.
Par contre je ne sais pas s'il marche avec 10.7.2


----------



## leelou01 (1 Novembre 2012)

Menubarfilter fonctionne parfaitement avec 10.8.2


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2012)

leelou01 a dit:


> Menubarfilter fonctionne parfaitement avec 10.8.2




Oui, lmais là on parle de 10.*7*.2


----------

